

Google Street View Goes 3D - jsankey
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&hq=&ll=-33.848374,151.203675&spn=0,359.966977&z=16&layer=c&cbll=-33.848722,151.203709&panoid=qceO45WXdmhEJkhUiBKBHw&cbp=12,138.56,,0,9.91

======
jsankey
Presumably another April Fool's day prank. Click on the streetview man to
lower his glasses. For more fun, ask for directions which involve paying a
toll...

------
m0tive
Is that _actually_ 3D or just an offset on the images? (I might just have bad
3D glasses)

~~~
inevaexisted
I'd have thought google, would have used a combination of the depth maps
produced from the laser range finders they use when they take the street view
pictures. Then using the depth map offset the image as appropriate.

Even then it doesn't seem very effective, the navigation arrows seemed to
stand out more than the actual street.

~~~
Gatsky
Considering that when you rotate the view, the image offset doesn't change at
all, I don't think this represents any additional information beyond the
standard 2D streetview.

------
gmatty
dear google,

please add an option so I can invert the x/y lookaround axis like I can do in
a video game.

------
d0m
When looking up, we clearly see a box

